# Do I need to use stabilizer on structured hats?



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Do I need to use stabilizer on structured hats? 

They're a FlexFit cap from Alphabroder with a "Hard buckram backed front panels".


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

There are two needs that a hat has when it comes to stabilization. Supporting the threads with backing, and stabilizing the hat in the frame. Structured caps have plenty of support for the thread, we usually hoop a 2.5" x 8.5" inch piece of chip board into the frame when hooping the cap. It will tack the cap in place and greatly reduce registration issues.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You might not need it with the buckram but it can only help. I use it with buckram.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ShirlandDesign said:


> ...we usually hoop a 2.5" x 8.5" inch piece of chip board into the frame when hooping the cap. It will tack the cap in place and greatly reduce registration issues.


Where do you put it? Are you sewing to it?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I usually run it sharply across the edge of a table to put a curve in it and then insert it as illustrated below, and sew right through it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

So do you see through it or put it to the side of the design.


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

I think he is referring to tearaway cap backing and is calling it chip board. It is stiffer than regular tearaway and curves nicely when pulled over the square edge of a table. 

Even on the really stiff hats we always use backing.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks. I tried 1 without and I went trough needles like crazy. I did the rest with it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You can always use more than one piece of backing to increase thickness/ take up unwanted space.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

No, actually what I was referring to was the stuff they back canary yellow pads with, we buy it by the case at Expedex. Just put it in the "notch" where the head band for the cap goes, then put the cap in so that the head band and the chip board get hooped together. After you run a couple of cases you'll need to blow the hooks out with an air compressor or the stuff will get in your bobbin tensioners.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I use tear away heavy weight all the time and on flex fit two layers and make sure that the design is made for caps.


----------

